# It's March Madness here in Florida. Add this apartment-removal to pile



## lemmje

That's awesome, and good for you! My bees have rarely been able to get out of the hives. In fact, we still had snow on the ground last week.

Just finished watching, that is a great video. Thanks for uploading it.


----------



## herbhome

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Beeman

That's the reason I prefer not to use any bee repellant especially honey b gone. Too potent and smells like crap. Doesn't the apartment inhabitants complain? 
Fischer's bee quick will get the the job done (as a last resort) and has a pleasant almond smell. I use it as a repellant for future bees taking up residence. Both will overwhelm the bees nasonov gland and send the bees into a flurry as shown in your vid. 
They just cannot orient. The stronger the repellant the worse the "cloud".
Nice removal. Another lang huh? Slowly transitioning.....

Try installing the cover on much sooner in the "hiving" process. They will be drawn in to the darker portion of the hive right away. Just a smidge of smoke towards evening will send them all in.


----------



## PatBeek

.

A real quick comment - Honey-B-Gone actually smells excellent. It smells like almond oil.

It works great. I'm not sure why there is a problem. It's only been a huge benefit for me and the bees in doing these removals.

As far as the roof, that's a matter of preference. I want the ones that are airborn to smell the queen and their sisters fanning more prominently. I'm not saying you're wrong. Beekeeping is sometimes an art. Everyone's different.

.


----------



## Ferg

great video, good job


----------



## PatBeek

herbhome said:


> Very nice!


I appreciate you watching. So many choices of things to do and you sat through this. 

.


----------



## PatBeek

Ferg said:


> great video, good job


I'm flattered anyone even watches. I appreciate it very much.

.


----------



## PatBeek

Mr.Beeman said:


> Nice removal. Another lang huh? Slowly transitioning.....
> .


Well, it's more like I'm catching up with Lang stock to satisfy customer demand.

Don't think by a long shot that I'm done with top bars....Lol...

.


----------



## ollie

Always fascinating Pat.  enjoyed it.

Keep em coming........


----------



## Mr. Biggs

15:50 in the video does your little friend feed off of bees?


----------



## PatBeek

Mr. Biggs said:


> 15:50 in the video does your little friend feed off of bees?


Lol, you must be referring to the lizard.

This video from 2013 will answer that question.






.


----------



## PatBeek

ollie said:


> Always fascinating Pat.  enjoyed it.
> 
> Keep em coming........


Ollie, I sure will! 

I'm very thrilled I have people in Ireland interested in what's happening in Polk County, FL.

.


----------



## ollie

love the lizards..... that was early photography....... 

I watch out for your videos when I'm on biobees.


----------

